# IDE to SATA converter cable



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 29, 2008)

I am looking for an IDE to SATA converter cable for helping me reconfigure my messed up hard drive and couple of DVD writers all of which are IDE, and may be getting company soon thanks to a second hand product.

I have an Intel D915GLVG motherboard with only 1 IDE port (2 devices) but around 2-4 SATA ports.

So I need an IDE to SATA cable.

*How much do they cost and how reliable are they ?*


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2008)

There is no convertor cable
They are called IDE to Sata convertor card or adaptor.
A little red card like thingy.

Last year on june I also checked the price in one shop. They quoted Rs. 70 only.
But when on deccember I checked ( It was not available on the Shop No. 1 ) the price on e shopkeeper told Me It's Rs. 450 & another told me it's 285.

So prepare to make a good bargain before buying one


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks 4 da advice.


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2008)

My pleasure buddy.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 31, 2008)

Wait a sec, are you talking about PCI cards or cards which fit in existing SATA port ?
I want a conformation on that one.

And yeah, its suppsed to convert *SATA port to IDE port* or, *IDE device to SATA device* and *NOT IDE port to SATA port*


----------



## topgear (Dec 31, 2008)

The card I'm talking about is not a PCI card.

This  card have one IDE port on one side & a sata port on other side.

*You have to attach it to your IDE device. Your IDE device should work as sata.*

I would say should not will coz I've seen some find It's not detecting their Hdds & others find it working.

*www.focalprice.com/upload/bpic/CA161R-5.JPG


This card need to be powered by a floppy power caable. ( Though Molex to floppy power cable is provided )


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jan 7, 2009)

The pic the Rs. 75 card ?


----------



## topgear (Jan 7, 2009)

It was Rs.70 for the first time ( maybe shopkeeper was mistaking 

But after some months It was quoted Rs. 450 & Rs. 285 by two different shopkeepers.


----------



## arupch (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm also in search of one. Who quoted Rs285 in Kolkata?
Arihant quoted Rs. 450 to me.
Pls help.


----------



## acewin (Jan 9, 2009)

they may sound good, but are rubbish. how to power them may get you confused.
as you will need 2 power ports, one to power this adaptor and then to the device also both separately.

Better get PCI cards with IDE or SATA ports whichever you need. THey will have 2 IDE port or 4 SATA port in them and will use one of your PCI slots

What I am suggesting is PCI to SATA or IDE
requirement of 2 power ports make the SAT to IDE or vice versa a messy substitute for convertors, that is what I would say.


----------



## RMN (Jan 9, 2009)

i have that thing.....its easy to connect but it took me 3 days to get it working my pc just would not detect it but after it started to work i had absolutely no probs...i was using it to convert my SATA to IDE...


----------



## arupch (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## huntersvk (Mar 7, 2009)

recenty 2 of my sata ports broke in my motherboard..(out of 4)

i have 3 sata devices (2hdd's and 1 SATA DVD writer)..

so can i use the above mentioned device to make my dvd writer work...by connnecting it to the device and to IDE port in motherboard ??


----------



## topgear (Mar 8, 2009)

That should work but there is no guarantee that it will work.

If you want to find out you have to try one.


----------



## Stuge (Mar 8, 2009)

sadl;y ,these cards never worked for me


----------



## huntersvk (Mar 9, 2009)

*Zippy's SATA <=> IDE Convertor*

It worked both ways..SATA to IDE and IDE to SATA..

The card has 2 sata ports..
1 doesn't work..
It shows as Primary Master under BIOS when connected


----------



## topgear (Mar 10, 2009)

^^ How much did you pay for that card ?


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## -_- Macs Suck -_- (Mar 11, 2009)

this is easy stuff - thought you geeks would have known *sighs*
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
this is easy stuff - thought you geeks would have known *sighs*
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
this is easy stuff - thought you geeks would have known *sighs*


----------



## huntersvk (Mar 11, 2009)

topgear said:


> ^^ How much did you pay for that card ?



Rs. 300 for it.. in bangalore..

I returned the card and bought a "PCI SATA Controller Card"
It has 3 sata ports (all working) and 1 IDE port in it..
Price 400rs..
*img27.imageshack.us/img27/3609/pci.jpg


----------

